# Cryptocoryne pallidinervia



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Share with everyone the beautiful leave pattern of Cryptocoryne pallidinervia. No mind the leave color is green, it has a very nice bullated round leave.










I will try to grow it and will post a full view of the plant if i success.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a cool looking leaf. How big is it? It's hard to judge size without anything in the pic for scale. I wish you success in growing it!


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice leaf structure and good luck on raising them. Hope to get some from you in the future if you have success.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

looks like that of a lace plant to me


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

This one is about 5-6cm. Mostly are around this size, some can go up to 10cm.
By the way, i am refering to the leave only


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow thats an awesome looking leaf


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice strain, TS! What area is it from?

Needless to say this species is one of my very favorites...


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

C. pallidinervia "Pantu"










These two plants are my C. pallidinervia "Pantu", I think TS's C. pallidinervia and mine are from the same locality "Pantu".


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

That is a really nice looking leaf.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the additional pics, Kevin!

BTW, these are exceptionally long petioles - this species seems to usually inhabit rather shallow water. You may want to try to cultivate one plant submersed. In my experience, this species tends to be more stable in submersed culture (propagation may be faster emersed though). I have yet to compare my Sarawak strains with plants from Kalimantan Barat of which I've seen pics of very lush emersed growth.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Kai, which strain you have now? any picture?
You grow them in low PH? 4-5?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello TS,

my pallidinervia are from near Lundu and Sri Aman.

Since pallidinervia is one of the more demanding blackwater crypts, I usually grow it at a pH of 3.5-4.5 - up to 5.5 has also worked ok for me. I know of other growers who even had success up to around 7 though; obviously, there are other factors than just pH...

I'll post some pics later.


----------

